# Help choosing youth shotgun



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I am getting my kids (9 & 12) into shooting sports and trying to figure out what shotgun Santa can afford. I have narrowed it down to the Remington 870 Express JR Compact pump shotgun with the 18" barrel or the Mossberg 510 Mini Super Bantam pump shotgun with the 18.5" barrel. My son (9) tried a regular youth model Benelli last weekend but he was not able to hold it up very well. He could not reach out far enough to hold the gun correctly. If they enjoy shooting skeet, then maybe they can graduate to a better over/under in the future. For now, this is all Santa is willing to throw in until we know they are going to stick with it. Thanks, Steven

Remeington 870 Express JR Compact:
http://www.basspro.com/Remington-870-Express-JR-Compact-Pump-Shotgun/product/10218533/-1587010

Mossberg 510 Mini Super Bantam:
http://www.basspro.com/Mossberg-510-Mini-Super-Bantam-Shotgun/product/10218684/-1699912


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope you get some feedback because I am thinking of getting my grandson (11) a 20 gage shotgun for Christmas.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 4, 2004)

Recently went through the same exercise with my 9 yr. old who's been dying to go hunting wiht me this season. Got him the Mossberg Mini Bantam 20 ga. because the size and weight were the right fit for his size...able to mount it right, cycle the action, etc.

Word of caution, the thing kicks like a mule...more than my 12 ga. Since they're so light, there's nothing to absorb the recoil. Unfortunately, after shooting it just a couple of times he's now afraid of the recoil. I bought him the thickest shooting pad I could find, added extra padding to it and even filled the synthetic stock full of sand to add weight, but it still jolts him pretty bad.

Going to buy something like a Lead Sled, sit him at the range and let him just shoot a box of shells through it so he can get more comfortable with it firing. He still absolutely loves it and is content to just carry it around in the field with me so he can gain more confidence in just handling the gun.

So, at that age\size, beware of the recoil. Would recommend some time at the range with it and lots of sandbags before you start flinging clays for him.


----------



## ghollow (Dec 30, 2008)

My first shotgun was a Mossberg 500 C 20 guage. It served me very well until my wife bought me a Browning Citori 12 guage. I had to have put well over 5000 rounds through it. It is now pretty loose and does not get used very often. I guess what I am trying to say is that the Mossberg should last them until they outgrow it and move up to an adult size gun. My guess is that the Mossberg costs less than the REmington. Another consideration is that the Remington will be worth more than the Mossberg if you are planning on selling it after they outgrow it. The Remington 870 is probably the most popular pump shotgun ever made. I also own an 870 Wingmaster in a 20 guage. It belonged to my dad and is a very sweet gun for doves.

You probably would not go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Pumps*

I am a big fan of 870 pumps. That said, for a 60-100 lb kid the guns going to kick like a rented mule. Get the kid a 20 ga automatic to absorb the recoil and get him comfortable shooting. My nephew is 14 and may weigh 100 lbs soaking wet. My son is 15 and 5'11" 190 lbs. When my son got his 20 ga 870 at age 12 he might have been 120 lbs and his shoulder was balck n blue with bruises. Trust me on this. Buy the kid an 870 but use this as an excuse to get yourself a 20 ga auto that will be sweet for doves for the kid to use until he grows into the recoil of his 870 pump. Your wife will see the bruises and you will be a hero with an extra gun.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Most kids will fit better with the Mossberg than the 870. Plus Mossberg offers a $50.00 coupon so that you convert the gun from a youth model to an adult size gun. If you decide to go with a semi-auto, consider the Escort by Hatsan. It is made in Turkey and will also fit well with a youth or teen!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My grandson who is eight but a pretty big and strong kid shoots a Remington 1100 20 Ga. and never even mentions any problem with recoil in fact he loves it. Shoots pretty good too !

Charlie


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

DO NOT get them a pump shotgun. All pump guns kick like a mule as already mentioned. Go ahead and buy a semi-auto and only allow them to use one shell at a time. YOu can even put a longer plug in the gun. The gas and action of a semi-auto reduces the re-coil of the gun. Plus and just as importnat they have a gun that they can shot for years and years. Spend the money now and you will not have to spend again later on. Please do not buy a pump that will kick the heck out of them. This is something they can have and use for a life time. Look at the big picture. I started all three of my kids on a semi-auto with one shell. As they got older and better and safer I let them use two shells and then finally three.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

not a crack barrel single shot , those things are dangerous for younguns


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

With my kid being 14 now, and having gone through this, here are my thoughts:

1. Don't get a 410. He won't hit anything and will get frustrated.

2. If you get a pump, get the Remington 870 Junior ( which has a stock even shorter than the youth model), which you can then upgrade to a youth by buying a youth stock from Remington, which you can then upgrade to a full sized 870 by buying a full sized stock and he will have it for the rest of his life.

3. Best of all worlds, if you can afford it, get an 1100 28 gauge and get a shorter stock or cut the one you have down to fit. 28 gauge has enough pellets to kill any dove or quail around and the recoil will be the least possible because of the gas absorption of the recoil. The only downside of the 1100 is that it's a bit heavy. I have the old special field model which has a 20" bbl to reduce weight.

I went the 870 junior, 870 youth, to 870 full sized route, and he has loved it. Although I have the 1100 28, he hasn't really used it much yet. What he shoots mostly now is his Mom's gun- Beretta white wing 20 o/u, which I had ported and extended the forcing cones- very little recoil even though it is extremely light.

THE "BEEN THERE DONE THAT" JAMMER


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for all of the excellent input everyone. I would prefer the 1100 youth, but I really did not want to spend that kind of money on a gun until I know they are going to stick with it. It will be used more for skeet/trap shooting than anything else. Thanks, Steven


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, I guess the worst thing that could happen is that YOU would end up with it. DANG!!!!! That's really a great gun.

THE JAMMER



69RRVERT said:


> Thanks for all of the excellent input everyone. I would prefer the 1100 youth, but I really did not want to spend that kind of money on a gun until I know they are going to stick with it. It will be used more for skeet/trap shooting than anything else. Thanks, Steven


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck if he doesent like it then take it over. I hunt with a 1100 20 ga. Great guns. 
Great dove gun.

Charlie


----------

